# Tire pressure for E30 at the track?



## PeteinMD (Apr 16, 2003)

I'll be at BeaveRun next weekend with my new to me 325i. What pressures are people using for track work? The car has new Toyo ?T1-S? (not sure of the order of numbers/letters, but they are new...

Car has SA koni's, RD sways, HR springs,+ other items that won't be adjusted at the track.

TIA,

PeteinMD
'00 M coupe
'90 325i


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

At least 40 all around to start. I am moving to even higher pressures for street tires and track/autcorss events.


----------



## PeteinMD (Apr 16, 2003)

Hm. When I track the coupe, I use 38 in the front, 36 in the rear, cold. They expand by 4 lbs uniformly after a track session, so I'm at 44/40.

Do you believe that an E30 would require more pressure, cold? I'm thinking that it's lighter than the coupe & may not need even the same pressures.

Again, I don't know, just thinking out loud. Thanx for your input.

Best,

PeteinMD
'00 M coupe
'90 325i


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

But probably smaller tires also? The pressure is a combo of tire air volume, tire construction, and weight of vehicle.

And like I said, most people seem to be running tire pressures lower than optimal.


----------

